# look at this idiot



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

jesus christ


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

this is ridiculous what a moron!!! i dont see how anyone thought that would be funny or entertaining


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Typical of that type of people.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Typical of that type of people.


woooaaahh now... i have to know what you mean by that type of people


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow,um yeah,real tactful,theres a product of the media 110%
Michale Vick fan club no doubt.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cane76 said:


> Wow,um yeah,real tactful,theres a product of the media 110%
> Michale Vick fan club no doubt.


that's my sentiments exactly.. if it makes you bad ass to have one "vicious dog" it must make you hella cool to own two... f***ing idiot


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> that's my sentiments exactly.. if it makes you bad ass to have one "vicious dog" it must make you hella cool to own two... f***ing idiot


he had a video up a while back showing off his yard, its like back in the woods behind his grandmas house.. in the video i swear on everything he says u wanna puppy u gotta get yo money right" like 1000 times... hes bright!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on man you know hes got it going on!!!!

Man we game test all our dogs at 10 weeks old... over here we don't feed curs! you know! get in the grove man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> he had a video up a while back showing off his yard, its like back in the woods behind his grandmas house.. in the video i swear on everything he says u wanna puppy u gotta get yo money right" like 1000 times... hes bright!!


thats sad... id love to go steal one of those poor pups!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> Come on man you know hes got it going on!!!!
> 
> Man we game test all our dogs at 10 weeks old... over here we don't feed curs! you know! get in the grove man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 lmao aint nothin like game testin long as you dont let it leave the yard eh?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Marty said:


> Come on man you know hes got it going on!!!!
> 
> Man we game test all our dogs at 10 weeks old... over here we don't feed curs! you know! get in the grove man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha c'mon now marty.. needs to be rollin' em straight out the womb



StaffyDaddy said:


> thats sad... id love to go steal one of those poor pups!


yea really... it's sad


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> haha c'mon now marty.. needs to be rollin' em straight out the womb


damn right.. if they dont fight over the tit, they aint s***!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm new age dog fighting... Let them bark till one gives up.........


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> damn right.. if they dont fight over the tit, they aint shit!


hahaha that's classic lol.. i actually "lol"ed


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope your all LOL at this shit LOL


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't laugh at this bullshit. Makes me sick.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Hmmm new age dog fighting... Let them bark till one gives up.........


:rofl::rofl:

How much we gonna charge for this new spectator event?? It's gotta be high, considering today's economy!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

StaffyDaddy said:


> damn right.. if they dont fight over the tit, they aint shit!


Dudes sig Lmwao __________________
*ALL HAIL CHIEF MARTY[/B ]LMAO*


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Marty said:


> Dudes sig Lmwao __________________
> *ALL HAIL CHIEF MARTY[/B ]LMAO*


*

lol thats how i roll!! damn marty were you typing with your nose? lol what is that*


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

judging by who's the chief thread ,you are the chief lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

come on now don't get me locked up LOL


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Marty said:


> come on now don't get me locked up LOL


lol... my fault my fault lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> lol... my fault my fault lol


LOL ....................


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Marty said:


> LOL ....................


(high pitched lil kid voice)You're silly mr. lmao


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's got to be the dumbest crap I've seen in a looong time. Those dogs look malnurished...not conditioned.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

NEELA said:


> that's got to be the dumbest crap I've seen in a looong time. Those dogs look malnurished...not conditioned.


yea it's super sad, wish you coulda seen his other video.. but he took it down


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

was it the one where it started out with him in a car or something and he went into the woods?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

NEELA said:


> was it the one where it started out with him in a car or something and he went into the woods?


yea, behind his grandmas house.. talking about get your money right lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> woooaaahh now... i have to know what you mean by that type of people


yeah that type of people....come on now look at that black dog it looks malnourished or is it just me.....can we report this shit to youtube its just makin the breed look badder than it already is....bad name for pitbull owners everywhere .....JEBENI CRNACKI MATER JA NJIMA JEBEM....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

lol @ marty and his lmWao....that says it all.....


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> yeah that type of people....come on now look at that black dog it looks malnourished or is it just me.....can we report this shit to youtube its just makin the breed look badder than it already is....bad name for pitbull owners everywhere .....JEBENI CRNACKI MATER JA NJIMA JEBEM....


i just flagged it for animal abuse, thats about all you can do


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good idea though. That kind of stuff is no good.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> i just flagged it for animal abuse, thats about all you can do


good squat .....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> yeah that type of people....come on now look at that black dog it looks malnourished or is it just me.....can we report this shit to youtube its just makin the breed look badder than it already is....bad name for pitbull owners everywhere .....JEBENI CRNACKI MATER JA NJIMA JEBEM....


do you mean worse cuzz? worse than it already is? lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I also flagged him and gave him a piece of my mind....LMAO


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

razors_edge said:


> lol @ marty and his lmWao....that says it all.....


M/F I got a van for sell I'm getting my money right are you LOL

Yeah i'm a lost cause and and alway Late


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Marty said:


> M/F I got a van for sell I'm getting my money right are you LOL
> 
> Yeah i'm a lost cause and and alway Late


Your no lost cause Marty....And there nothing wrong with being late..LMAO


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> do you mean worse cuzz? worse than it already is? lol


im thinkin what u thinkin...so u tell me if i mean worse....cuzz....lol..i dont hear that word much down here....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's what he sent me.....

OKAY YOU THIRTY YEAR OLD VIRGIN F_K YOU STOP HATIN I GET MONEY WHAT YOU DO [email protected] IM 20YRS OLD GOT MY OWN HOUSE AND 2 CARS ONE PAID FOR (THE CROWN VIC YOU WERE HATIN ON HATER) I HAD JUS GOT IT AND WAS SHOWIN OFF THE SYSTEM. SO [email protected] YOU GET YA MONEY UP B4 YOU TALK TO ME PU$Y



I changed some letters because he was using naughty words. Seems like gettin your money right doesn't help with grammer or spelling.....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

If he looked at my videos he would see i'm no virgin seeing as I have 2 kids...hehehe


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

i lirl'd at the "they scratch really hard" part. any cur can yap off at the end of a chain. and whats the point at holding two dogs just to watch them raise hell? these type of people need not own dogs.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Here's what he sent me.....
> 
> OKAY YOU THIRTY YEAR OLD VIRGIN F_K YOU STOP HATIN I GET MONEY WHAT YOU DO [email protected] IM 20YRS OLD GOT MY OWN HOUSE AND 2 CARS ONE PAID FOR (THE CROWN VIC YOU WERE HATIN ON HATER) I HAD JUS GOT IT AND WAS SHOWIN OFF THE SYSTEM. SO [email protected] YOU GET YA MONEY UP B4 YOU TALK TO ME PU$Y
> 
> I changed some letters because he was using naughty words. Seems like gettin your money right doesn't help with grammer or spelling.....


lol im 20 got my own house and 2 cars.. so i guess i got my money up lmao.. dudes a waste of air


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm not gonna watch the stupid video b/c I saw the 1st one, but I do know from my experience that most DA dogs are not going to bark and act stupid. Sadies has a really high-pitched excited whine that most people would mistake for a friendly whine. But I've never really heard her growel or bark @ another dog. She just stands in front of them and looks @ them.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah he keeps message me and I keep talking junk back...LMAO

But then he started leaving nasty comments on my videos....So I blocked him..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

When Zoe has tried to attack there is no warning. She just goes.....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Im 32 rent a house from my mom and ride a single speed bike,i really need to get my money righ,damn.
On a lighter note i wish i had the guys url on youtube or whatever you call it,i'd harrass him when i get board.That friggen sterotype needs a apbt wake up call,ill give it to him,and report his retorts back to the forum,it would be funny for like the lounge or something.Im not sure how a american bully sterotype found his way to this breed.
He thinks he's a "gangsta" maybe somebody out on the streets will blow his face off with a sawed off shot gun after one of his pathetic disgusting back alley dog fights.To bad you couldnt cull humans,Im not a fan of rehabilitation for such a punk,he needs to die!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Im 32 rent a house from my mom and ride a single speed bike,i really need to get my money righ,damn.
> On a lighter note i wish i had the guys url on youtube or whatever you call it,i'd harrass him when i get board.That friggen sterotype needs a apbt wake up call,ill give it to him,and report his retorts back to the forum,it would be funny for like the lounge or something.Im not sure how a american bully sterotype found his way to this breed.
> He thinks he's a "gangsta" maybe somebody out on the streets will blow his face off with a sawed off shot gun after one of his pathetic disgusting back alley dog fights.To bad you couldnt cull humans,Im not a fan of rehabilitation for such a punk,he needs to die!


Here you go...

YouTube - realnig910murdacap's Channel


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Typical of that type of people.


WOW!!!!! I guess im typical as well.........


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Typical of that type of people.


Yo' Buz I got one for you! 



 Is that typical for this type of people??????????


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

dont use embed just url...messed up video


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nah, that's a different type and I ain't biting.


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> Yo' Buz I got one for you! YouTube - Pitbull Attacks Animal Control Officer! FULL VERSION! Is that typical for this type of people??????????


Hmmmmm what the hell did that have todo with anything?


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

I think Chipper has some racial issues to work out! I'm pretty impressed with that dog's advanced vocabulary, however. Being able to think in cartoon balloons is something I wish my dog could learn! 

Dude looks like he stopped trying to graduate from fifth grade a couple years ago. What's even sadder is degenerates like this clown end up reproducing like rabbits.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

PBGoodDogs said:


> I think Chipper has some racial issues to work out! I'm pretty impressed with that dog's advanced vocabulary, however. Being able to think in cartoon balloons is something I wish my dog could learn!
> 
> Dude looks like he stopped trying to graduate from fifth grade a couple years ago. What's even sadder is degenerates like this clown end up reproducing like rabbits.


Heres where he might of just got the idea for that video......


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

That idiots a douche bag of the worst type,thats what happens when you smoke weed all day long like that,you wanna smoke weed cool but i ain't feeling it,hopefully he will be killed,
He thinks he's a gangsta then die already.
As for the dog Benjamin man he was a good dog owned by a bad owner,on observation it re-instills beliefs that Ive already had forevers,but i wont talk about because its rather inappropriate,but i will say this,that wasn't a bad,psychotic or mindless mental gimp of a dog,he was a attack on command dog and a nice looking am staff type,i feel sad looking at him,that was his last moment of freedom,just because he did what his owner commanded,apbts are real easy to train on command,thats one thing thats led to issues,there intelligence and will to please and of course when a dog bred to kill is set on different target than designed for the results are the same or even worse.dogs can withstand attack from another dog much better than dog on human.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

smith family kennels said:


> oh dear god doesnt he know that any pitbull can bark and drool that doesnt make them game. Was he born in the crack house? He wouldnt know a real pit if it bit him in the a**. Maybe he will be one of these dumb sh**s that in up on the animal control videos. I hate to say that for the dogs sake but it would be the best thing for him. Be like know look how bad you are making your own money and losen your house and 2 cars to the feds. That money didnt get you far homey.


lmao....his mother was a crackhead therefor hes a crack baby.....people who talk that they have it usually dont have nothing


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

cane76 said:


> Im 32 rent a house from my mom and ride a single speed bike,i really need to get my money righ,damn.
> On a lighter note i wish i had the guys url on youtube or whatever you call it,i'd harrass him when i get board.That friggen sterotype needs a apbt wake up call,ill give it to him,and report his retorts back to the forum,it would be funny for like the lounge or something.Im not sure how a american bully sterotype found his way to this breed.
> He thinks he's a "gangsta" maybe somebody out on the streets will blow his face off with a sawed off shot gun after one of his pathetic disgusting back alley dog fights.To bad you couldnt cull humans,Im not a fan of rehabilitation for such a punk,he needs to die!


DAMN! is that a recent pic of u on ur avatar?....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OUTLAW said:


> Heres where he might of just got the idea for that video......YouTube - DMX - What's My Name


There's 3 minutes of my life I'll never get back.......


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

cane76 said:


> That idiots a douche bag of the worst type,thats what happens when you smoke weed all day long like that,you wanna smoke weed cool but i ain't feeling it,hopefully he will be killed,
> He thinks he's a gangsta then die already.
> As for the dog Benjamin man he was a good dog owned by a bad owner,on observation it re-instills beliefs that Ive already had forevers,but i wont talk about because its rather inappropriate,but i will say this,that wasn't a bad,psychotic or mindless mental gimp of a dog,he was a attack on command dog and a nice looking am staff type,i feel sad looking at him,that was his last moment of freedom,just because he did what his owner commanded,apbts are real easy to train on command,thats one thing thats led to issues,there intelligence and will to please and of course when a dog bred to kill is set on different target than designed for the results are the same or even worse.dogs can withstand attack from another dog much better than dog on human.


hey hey hey now, don't be blaming plants for peoples actions. marijuana is the number one reason i'm not on America's Most Wanted list.

and i hope while everyone was saying "those kind of people" they meant idiots- cuz thats all i saw.

it's not how you dress, what you smoke, or what music you listen to that makes you an irrisponsible dog owner.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well when you pose for photos and every other ones you smoking weed,i mean weed is just weed,big deal,i think its stupid to make such a big deal out of it,Ive smoked weed,ive done alot worse as well but you dont see me taking photos of it like its some staus symbol,i just think its stupid,probably why the guys such a fool,because hes always stoned on weed,just a observation.


----------



## NYnative (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm with buz......he and all like him should die a slow and painful death.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

cane76 said:


> Well when you pose for photos and every other ones you smoking weed,i mean weed is just weed,big deal,i think its stupid to make such a big deal out of it,Ive smoked weed,ive done alot worse as well but you dont see me taking photos of it like its some staus symbol,i just think its stupid,probably why the guys such a fool,because hes always stoned on weed,just a observation.


weed doesnt have nothin to do with that, im a stoner n i dont be doin that shiet....the reason hes doin it because he wants to be cool and post cool videos on the net and get peoples reactions......dog fighting is probably cool to him and thats the only video thats close to a dog fight that he could post on youtube....im pretty sure he fights his animals


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

The video is the dumbist thing i have ever seen....I dont understand why anybody would watch something like that....I guess some people just dont know any better....One more thing are those blue 55 gal drums there dog house?????


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

jsgixxer said:


> One more thing are those blue 55 gal drums there dog house?????


thats what it looks like


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

yall see his hoppies on his url? smoking,drinking and matching dogs wtf?


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

stop teasing the retarded LOL.


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

p1tbull said:


> stop teasing the retarded LOL.


Not if they're going to make it this easy.

That's just how I roll, son.


----------

